# PHP + KAdm5

## hfaua

Does anybody has successfully installed kadm5 pecl module for PHP on gentoo? Because I'm getting error while running configure script

```

hfaua@mercury ~ $ sudo pecl install kadm5-alpha

...

checking for kadm5 files in default path... not found

```

I've resolved this problem on my ubuntu desktop by installing libkrb5-dev package and PHP kadm5 is installing & working quite well. But I don't know what I need to install on my gentoo in order to have

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kadm5 files in default path
> 
> 

 

----------

## lxg

Could you try this as “real” root, not via sudo? I don't know how you set up sudo, but it might be that a certain directory is not in your $PATH.

----------

## hfaua

Thank You for replying.

Unfortunately, I cannot do it as "real" sudo, because we have such security policy. But I found a solution:

I downloaded sources, manually run ./configure with option '--with-kadm5=/path/to/kadm5' and set it to my kadm5 path (/usr/include). But there is one problem: I get errors during making kadm5:

```
/bin/sh /home/hfaua/kadm5-0.2.3/libtool --mode=compile cc  -I. -I/home/hfaua/kadm5-0.2.3 -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/home/hfaua/kadm5-0.2.3/include -I/home/hfaua/kadm5-0.2.3/main -I/home/hfaua/kadm5-0.2.3 -I/usr/lib64/php5/include/php -I/usr/lib64/php5/include/php/main -I/usr/lib64/php5/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/lib64/php5/include/php/Zend -I/usr/lib64/php5/include/php/ext -I/usr/lib64/php5/include/php/ext/date/lib -I/usr/include/ -I/usr/include//krb5  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -g -O2   -c /home/hfaua/kadm5-0.2.3/kadm5.c -o kadm5.lo 

/home/hfaua/kadm5-0.2.3/libtool: line 467: CDPATH: command not found

/home/hfaua/kadm5-0.2.3/libtool: line 1152: func_opt_split: command not found

libtool: Version mismatch error.  This is libtool 2.2.6b, but the

libtool: definition of this LT_INIT comes from an older release.

libtool: You should recreate aclocal.m4 with macros from libtool 2.2.6b

libtool: and run autoconf again.

make: *** [kadm5.lo] Error 63
```

----------

## deanpence

Do you have mit-krb5 installed? It might simply be looking for kadm5 libs or the binary itself.

----------

## hfaua

I have mit-krb5 installed. Libs are physically there. It's looking for kdam5 libs, but not found.

----------

